# Feliz cumple alexacohen



## romarsan

* FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS ALEXA *​ 
*TE HEMOS ORGANIZADO UNA EXCURSIÓN*​ 
*EL FIN DE FIESTA LO ORGANIZAREMOS*​ 
*TRAS UN AGRADABLE PASEO POR ESTE BARRIO*​ 
*UN BESO*​ 
*RO*​


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Alexa. Yom hudelet sameaj. Qué cumplas muchos más. Variar traigo unas cervecitas. 

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## ewie

*Feliz Cumple, Ale ~ Lang may your lum reek! *_(yes, it's a compliment ~ Long may your chimney smoke!)_



¿Nos vas a decir cuantos años tienes?


----------



## Masood

Yay for Alexa!
Have a good 'un, matey!


----------



## silvia fernanda

*♫♪♪♫ Feliz Cumple Alexa♫♪♪♫*
*Un beso grande*
*Silvia*


----------



## Vampiro

¡¡Alexa!!
FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS, querida amiga.
Como no encontré un ramo de flores adecuado, me traje todo un jardín para ti...
Un beso grande, y no cambies nunca.

E.


----------



## CarolMamkny

¡Feliz cumpleaños Alexa! No me gusta participar en estos hilos pero debo quitarme el sombrero y felicitar a una de las foreras con las mejores y más confiables opiniones- Saludos


----------



## sound shift

Me sumo a las felicitaciones. ¡Que pases un buen cumpleaños!


----------



## Tampiqueña

_ ¡Feliz Cumpleaños Ale! _​ 

Traje a Alejandro para que te cante Las Mañanitas como es costumbre en mi país . ¡Ah! Y en las fiestas nunca faltan los colados.​ 
Otro abrazote  (espero que mi PM haya sido de los primeros en llegar a felicitarte)​


----------



## JamesM

Happy birthday to you,
Happy birthday to you,
Happy birthday, dear Alexa,
Happy birthday to you!



James


----------



## turi

Veo que cumple años una forera de solera.

No puedo menos que desearte lo mejor y que nos sigas alumbrando con esa luz de sabiduría y buen hacer en el foro. 

¡Que empiece la fiesta! ¡Vampi y yo ponemos la música!

¡Vamos a pasarlo divino!

Y que sean muchos más.

En cordial saludo,

Juan


----------



## UVA-Q

Oye Juan, ¿qué no te tocaba el vino??? 
Muchísimas felicidades, querida Alexa, espero que hoy te inunden de apapachos, besos y abrazos. Traje una botellita de brandy, espero que te guste tanto como a mí.  Te mando muchísimos abrazos y mis agradecimientos por recibir siempre tu ayuda.

Besos!!!!!!!


----------



## Kibramoa

*Feliz Cumpleaños Ale.*
* Un par de cositas para continuar la pachanga.*
* Un abrazo,*
​


----------



## turi

UVA-Q said:


> Oye Juan, ¿qué no te tocaba el vino???
> Muchísimas felicidades, querida Alexa, espero que hoy te inunden de apapachos, besos y abrazos. Traje una botellita de brandy, espero que te guste tanto como a mí. Te mando muchísimos abrazos y mis agradecimientos por recibir siempre tu ayuda.
> 
> Besos!!!!!!!


 
Creía que me había escapado................¡chivata!


----------



## UVA-Q

turissa said:


> Creía que me había escapado................¡chivata!


  ...Bueno, ya lo traje


----------



## coquis14

¡Felíz cumple! Los mejores deseos.


----------



## Vampiro

Ale:
Cuando mencioné tu fiesta de cumpleaños estos amigos y también estos me dijeron que no se la querían perder y se ofrecieron para tocar.
Sí, sí… ya sé que están medio golpeados por la vida, pero siguen siendo los mejores, y sé que te gustará escucharlos.
Un beso.
_


----------



## borgonyon

Yo sé que llevas la música por dentro, así que solo te mando la letra:

You say it's your birthday
It's my birthday too, yeah
They say it's your birthday
We're gonna have a good time
I'm glad it's your birthday
Happy birthday to you.

Yes we're going to a party party
Yes we're going to a party party
Yes we're going to a party party

I would like you to dance (Birthday)
Take a cha-cha-cha-chance (Birthday)
I would like you to dance (Birthday)
Dance

I would like you to dance (Birthday)
Take a cha-cha-cha-chance (Birthday)
I would like you to dance (Birthday)
Dance

You say it's your birthday
Well it's my birthday too, yeah
You say it's your birthday
We're gonna have a good time
I'm glad it's your birthday
Happy birthday to you.

Un abrazo,

borgonyon​


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola:



Muchas felicidades para ti.

Besos y flores.

CB.


----------



## polli

* MUUUUUY FELIZ CUMPLE, ALE!!!!*
*Que tengas un muy lindo día.*
*Te dejo unos chocolates de regalo.*


*Besos!!!*


*Paula*


----------



## gatogab

*FELICIDADES ALEXA FELICIDADES*

gg​


----------



## sokol

Happy birthday Alexa. 

This tree here is my present.


----------



## alexacohen

My dearest, dearest and dearest friends,
´
You have forgotten to bring kleenex because I´m crying and my poor glasses are so clouded I can hardly see.

But it´s just the knowledge that I have been blessed with so many friends, each and every one of them a wonderful human being. 

Wonderful human beings, in case you don´t know, are so scarce that I wonder what have I done to have so many of them by my side.

I am the luckiest woman in the world!


----------



## gatogab

alexacohen said:


> You have forgotten to bring kleenex


*ECCOLI QUA'*

¿Bastarán?
*Si no te alcanzan usa estos.*


gg


----------



## irene.acler

Muchas felicidades de nuevo 

Irene


----------



## pejeman

¡Hasta 120 años! Y no es que quiera limitarte.

Felicidades.


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Feliz cumple, Alexa, y por muchos, muchos más!!*
​


----------



## Tampiqueña

Nosotros somos los afortunados Ale, pocas veces en la vida podemos conocer a personas tan extraordinarias como tú .


----------



## speedier

*Hola Alexa y muchas felicidades. *
​


*Every year we get the chance*
*To wish you birthday cheer.*
*It pleases us no end to say,*
*“have another wonderful year”.*​


*So happy birthday Alexa,*
*From the bottom of our hearts.*
*And may your good times multiply,*
*Till they’re flying off the charts!*​


*Happy Birthday Alexa from some other chart toppers*​


----------



## alexacohen

Oh no, I´m the one who is fortunate!

Because:

*Romarsan* has taught what common sense is (I have none).

*Antpax* has taught me to love beer (and changed my everlasting lust for tea).

*Ewie* has taught me to love modern Art (his own, so original, interesting, absolutely incredible).

*Masood* has taught me kindness and understanding (and Spanish, no joking, Masood).

*Silvia* has taught me that there are many ways to translate (I didn´t know my brain could work, actually!).

*Vampiro* has taught me a new sense of humour (and to hang upside down).

*Carol* has taught me several brand new ways to describe a blow job (do you remember that one? I couldn´t stop laughing!).

*Sound Shift* has taught me to miss him when he´s not here (but where are you?).

*Tampiqueña* has taught me that true friends stay together (and some wonderful calaveritas).


----------



## krolaina

Y va la tercera vez... ¡¡¡FELICIDADES!!! No pensarías que no iba a llegar eh? a altas horas pero una cumple!

Me encantan las fiestas donde interviene Tampi con sus amigos (suyos, suyos, no sea que...).

Prueba de estos, ya sabes que hoy te lo permitimos.

Y dónde está Giny con los globos, a todo esto?

Feliz día, guapa.


----------



## alexacohen

I owe so much to all of you.

*JamesM *has taught me that is better to try to understand why (though I´m an awful pupil, I´ll always be grateful).

*Turissa *has taught me to admire his incredible spirit (and his generosity, and he owes me a daiquiri).

*Uva-Q* has taught me to be a better mum (her kids are better behaved than mine!).

*Kibramoa* has taught me to make wonderful powerpoints (but I´ll never be as good as her).

*Coquis* has taught me there is always a new friend to be found (friends are invaluable!)

*Borgonyon* has taught me George is as good as John (and I´m back to where I once belonged).

*Cubanboy *has taught me to shut up and not complain about lousy lines (his lousy computer is far worse and he doesn´t pester all his friends).

*Polli* has taught me one should never forget Mafalda´s philosophy (the only true philosophy).


----------



## Berenguer

krolaina said:


> Prueba de estos, ya sabes que hoy te lo permitimos.



Bueno y para acompañar esto, y para que las tradiciones no se pierdan (que además son perfectamente compatibles con la cerveza "_and changed my everlasting lust for tea",__ - that's not good.._.) aporto una cajita de estas.
Muchísimas felicidades, Alexa. 
Go on fighting...coño.
Beren.


----------



## Tampiqueña

krolaina said:


> Me encantan las fiestas donde interviene Tampi con sus amigos (suyos, suyos, no sea que...).


 
 ¡Ups Carol! ¡Me cachaste/descubriste!  Entre mis escasas virtudes no se cuenta ser compartida , pero al menos dejo que se den "un taco de ojo" (es decir "que se deleiten visualmente" peeeero sin tocar).

_Si lo sabe Dios que lo sepa el mundo (lo mío es únicamente mío, mío, mío )_


----------



## alexacohen

I know prefectly well that a thank you speech is as bore if it does not follow the three "g's" rule:
*G*ood, *g*rateful and *g*et off. But I don't want to leave anyone out, so if you think it's a looooooooooong speech, just don´t read!

*Gatogab* has taught me that my faith in cats is well founded (and that all cats have a will of their own).

*Sokol *has taught me not to be ashamed of my love for trees (I´m not a freak for loving them!).

*Irene* is teaching me Italian (and not just swearing words).

*Pejeman* has taught me I should check the Sólo Español (I'll give up my obsession with the Sp/En).

*Rayines*, Inesita has taught me to to pay more attention to my grammar (though my Spanish grammar is even worse than my English one).

*Speedier* has taught me to fish in the deep pools of memory (and the Lazarillo was still stocked there).

*Krolaina* has taught me to never give up a dream (except the one about Patrick Dempsey because he belongs to Tampi).

*Berenguer *has taught me that _cono sin "ñ" es geometría_ (and we are all language lovers, not geometry lovers, aren´t we?)


----------



## Argónida

Muchas felicidades, Alexa.

Argónida


----------



## Antpax

Tampiqueña said:


> ¡Ups Carol! ¡Me cachaste/descubriste!  Entre mis escasas virtudes no se cuenta ser compartida , pero al menos dejo que se den "un taco de ojo" (es decir "que se deleiten visualmente" peeeero sin tocar).
> 
> _Si lo sabe Dios que lo sepa el mundo (lo mío es únicamente mío, mío, mío )_


 
Eh, no te quejes que a ti deja ciertas cosas. ¡Que de mí se descojonó cuando le dije que me gusta Alejandro! (como canta, eh )


----------



## CarolMamkny

Jajajajaja Alexa el tema de los "blow jobs" y otros temas relacionados son mi especialidad (¡Anda! En lo que se refiera a traducir los terminos no piensen mal). Tuve la dicha (o desdicha) de traducir algunas porno asi que si necesitas más información al respecto me dices- Saludos


----------



## chics

Feliz cumpleaños, Alexa, y yom hudelet sameaj (si está mal es culpa de Ant...).
Creo que llego a tiempo para que sacar el ***, ¿no? ¡empieza a coger aire!


----------



## turi

CarolMamkny said:


> Jajajajaja Alexa el tema de los "blow jobs" y otros temas relacionados son mi especialidad (¡Anda! En lo que se refiera a traducir los terminos no piensen mal). Tuve la dicha (o desdicha) de traducir algunas porno asi que si necesitas más información al respecto me dices- Saludos


 

Esas películas también necesitan traducción.................??  Vaya hombre!!


----------



## Camilo1964

Alexa:

Muy tarde pero no se puede dejar pasar la oportunidad para saludar en su cumpleaños, a alguien que enriquece a WR de una manera excepcional. ¡Que sean muchos más!

Camilo


----------



## gatogab

turissa said:


> Esas películas también necesitan traducción.................?? Vaya hombre!!


Traducir suspiros y gemidos necesitan mucha preparación académica.
gg


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Felicidades Alexa, me gustan tus apasionadas opiniones en el foro. Un poquito de pasión hispánica ante la mesura de más al norte viene muy bien.

¡¡¡¡ MUCHAS FELICIDADES !!!!


----------



## UVA-Q

Alexa, eres un verdadero encanto, ¿me compartes un kleenex?


----------



## alexacohen

Angela maría del carmen, pero si es Argónida, pero ¿dónde te habías metido, quiya? ¿No sabes que te echamos de menos? A ver ese propósito de Año Nuevo para nuestra andaluza: no abandonar a sus amigos del foro durante tato tiempo.

Y Chics, mi parisinacatalana favorita... vaya lujazo de fiesta y de invitados... me río yo del capitan del Titanic... si la creme de la creme (en mi caso creme brulee que me estoy pelando al lado de la chimenea) está toda, pero toda en mi fiesta!!!

Gracias, chicas! Una fiesta no estaría completa sin vuestra simpatía!

(P.S. Siento los acentos, este portátil viene de Sydney y lo más parecido que tiene a un acento francés, circunflejo o no, es la pegatina de un boomerang)


----------



## alexacohen

turissa said:


> Esas películas también necesitan traducción.................??  Vaya hombre!!


 
Huuuy, claro que sí, acuérdate de nuestro ranito Jaén y su vecina de abajo... Tendremos que pedirles a Carol y a Jaén que nos hagan una demostración a dúo en un hilo, sería divertidísimo (y de gran ayuda para algún que otro forero muy, muy interesado, ¿verdad, Carol ?)


----------



## romarsan

alexacohen said:


> Huuuy, claro que sí, acuérdate de nuestro ranito Jaén y su vecina de abajo... Tendremos que pedirles a Carol y a Jaén que nos hagan una demostración a dúo en un hilo, sería divertidísimo (y de gran ayuda para algún que otro forero muy, muy interesado, ¿verdad, Carol ?)


 

Si porfa, a ver si se animan que aprender siempre es grato


----------



## cherine

Felizisimo cumple, querida Alexita 

Chicas y chicos, I hate to be una agua fiesta, but is this thread turning into pure chat or something?  Estamos aquí para celebrar el cumple de nuestra amiga. Side discussions should be kept in PMs, ok?


----------



## alexacohen

So sorry, Cherine. I have tried to keep serious, but I have surrendered in the end. I´m guilty.

*Don Camilo*, muchísimas gracias por acordarte de mi cumple. Un detallazo de todo un gentleman.

*Pablo*, me parece que a veces me paso de la pasión hispánica a la histeria española, pero me alegro de que estés a mi lado.

Y, querida *Cherine*, gracias por decirnos "stop" con tanta elegancia y generosidad como siempre. Es un auténtico placer encontrarte en el foro y un privilegio leer tus posts, aunque sean para "reñirnos".

Un abrazo a todos mis amigos,

Ale


----------



## Fernita

Querida Alexa: espero que hayas pasado un muy feliz día de cumpleaños.
Perdón por llegar tarde... no siempre se puede llegar a tiempo..

*Besos milenarios*,
Fernita.


----------



## alexacohen

Queridísima Fernita,

Tú nunca puedes llegar tarde, porque los amigos nunca llegan tarde. Siempre están a tu lado, aunque a veces estén en "modo invisible".

Un abrazo,

Ale


----------



## Londres

Alexa,

Belated birthday wishes from Londres. In the golden chain of friendship I regard you as a link.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Angel.Aura

(belated) ¡Feliz cumpleaños Alexa!


----------



## alexacohen

*Londres*, you have written something very beautiful. Thank you and thank you again and again, having friends all over the world is a wonderful sensation!

*Angel Aura*, we´ve crossed paths many times, I´m so very glad that you´re here too. It has been a lovely birthday party here at WR, one of the best I´ve ever had!

So many friends, so many presents.... I´m deeply grateful to you all.


----------



## Metztli

Sabia, ocurrente, aguda, rebelde e impredecible Alexa... 

Aunque tarde, un fuerte abrazo! 

Todo será siempre para bien!


----------



## alexacohen

!Si supieras lo mal que lo paso escribiendo tu nombre, querida *Metztli*!  

Ahora lo llevo mejor, pero al principio era "copy and paste". Me hacía un lío con las letras... Estuve la mar de tiempo escribiéndolo así M_e_t_z_t_l_i para poder "verlo".

Si alguna vez me equivoco, no es porque no me lo sepa, es porque no puedo verlo!

Gracias por estar aquí!

Un abrazo muy fuerte


----------



## emm1366

Una felicitación más no sobra. Siempre me ha parecido curiosa la foto que acompaña tu nombre. Intuyo que eres una persona enamorada de la vida y nosotros somos la vida, así que te retorno mi cariño.

Abrazos.


----------



## alexacohen

Gracias, Emm!

Welcome on board... we´re still celebrating (I´m getting older by the year and celebrations last longer).

La foto: es un cuadro de un grupo que me encanta, los prerrafaelistas. Se llama _Romeo and Juliet_ y lo pintó Sir Frank Dicksee. Es un cuadro precioso pero he tenido que recortarlo tanto que apenas se ve.

Gracias por unirte a la fiesta... que me temo que ya es un fiestón!

Ale


----------



## sniffrat

Hello Alexa 

I don't post very often at WR (I just come here to learn my beloved Spanish ) 

I always appreciate the advice you give us "Anglos" so for that I say 

HAPPY (belated) BIRTHDAY!!!

(I hope the hangover is not kicking-in too hard)


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Alexa, perdona la tardanza, sencillamente el haberme comido un peldaño al bajar una escala me ha hecho imposible entrar al foro últimamente, por eso perdona mi atraso y feliz cumpleaños.


----------



## alexacohen

Thank you, *Sniffrat, *I have to tell you that I just come here to learn my beloved English. Someday I will speak English without mixing up all those prepositions.

*Cabeza Tuna*, ¿qué es eso de que te has caído de una escala? ¿La ventana de qué princesa estabas escalando?  Con escala o sin escala, me alegro de que estés aquí.
!Gracias!


----------



## SDLX Master

Fair enough to say Happy Belated Birthday! Hope you had a great day, Alexa.
Hugs,
Roger


----------



## alexacohen

Huy... creo que va a ser mejor que nos mudemos aquí, que estamos un poco apretados... Gracias, *SDLX Master*.

Nunca te lo pregunté, pero ¿qué quiere decir SDLX?


----------



## SDLX Master

alexacohen said:


> Huy... creo que va a ser mejor que nos mudemos aquí, que estamos un poco apretados... Gracias, *SDLX Master*.
> 
> Nunca te lo pregunté, pero ¿qué quiere decir SDLX?


 
Tiene su historia. Allá por Setiembre de 2007 tuve la oportunidad de empezar a trabajar in-house para un estudio de traducciones acá en Lima, y dos de los CAT tools que más usaban eran SDLX y Trados. El 95% de mi trabajo lo hacía con SDLX y realmente llegué a dominarlo. Paralelo a todo esto, ya conocía de la existencia de WR pero realmente nunca entraba al foro. Sólo consultaba el diccionario cuando buenamente lo necesitaba, pero trabajando para esta empresa, y por esas cosas del destino, empecé a leer el foro y me empezaron a picar las yemas de los dedos por contestar preguntas, asi que me dije, "A registrarse" y pensando en qué nombre usar, pues salió por obvia lógica mi nombre, ya que para variar, siempre tenía proyectos abiertos en SDLX mientras usaba WR.
Después de dejar dicha empresa, nunca más he vuelto a tener la oportunidad de usar ese software y la vida laboral me ha llevado por caminos insospechados. En esta parte de mi vida, estoy trabajando para una transnacional de las telecomunicaciones, estoy al frente de una gerencia, y de alguna manera vuelvo a tener tiempo para regalárselo al foro, asi que aquí me tienes.


----------



## alexacohen

Gracias! Suele ser fácil saber de dónde sale un nick, pero en tu caso estaba totalmente perdida.

Hubo un hilo hace ya mucho tiempo en donde los foreros explicaban sus nicks y sus avatares, pero me parece que está ya cerrado. Supongo que esto es chat y debí preguntártelo por PM, pero no me gustan nada, nadita los PMs.

Gracias otra vez, y nos vemos en algún hilo para pelearnos a gusto.

Un abrazo


----------



## Cabeza tuna

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=181407&highlight=nickname+why&page=18
Ese es el thread lamentablemente esta cerrado durante los primeros post el chat era increible creo que eso ayudo en parte.


----------



## SDLX Master

alexacohen said:


> Gracias! Suele ser fácil saber de dónde sale un nick, pero en tu caso estaba totalmente perdida.
> 
> Hubo un hilo hace ya mucho tiempo en donde los foreros explicaban sus nicks y sus avatares, pero me parece que está ya cerrado. Supongo que esto es chat y debí preguntártelo por PM, pero no me gustan nada, nadita los PMs.
> 
> Gracias otra vez, *y nos vemos en algún hilo para pelearnos a gusto.*
> 
> Un abrazo


 
ahahahahahaha... Ok dear


----------



## alexacohen

Cabeza tuna said:


> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=181407&highlight=nickname+why&page=18
> Ese es el thread lamentablemente esta cerrado durante los primeros post el chat era increible creo que eso ayudo en parte.


 
Huy, eres un crack localizando hilos.... ha sido un regalo de cumple estupendo, qué divertido ha sido volver a leerlo.

Hay que ver lo que charlábamos antes... quién nos reconoce!!


----------



## Mirlo

Muchas felicidades, aunque tarde Alexa..
Es un placer poder participar contigo en este foro..
Desde acá un *CUMPLEAÑOS FELIZ.*

Saludos,


----------



## alexacohen

My pleasure, dear *Mirlo.*

(Es que lo de el placer es mío" suena fatal en español . 

Ha sido la semana más llena de cumples que recuerdo... menos mal que el champagne es virtual, porque si no, nos iba a costar recuperarnos!

Un abrazo

Ale


----------



## valdo

Hola, Alexa...
Como siempre, vengo con retraso, pero..................muchas felicidades...!!!

Saludos,


----------



## alexacohen

Gracias, *Count Valdo*. Los aviones Riga-Frankfurt-Palma-Santiago siempre llegan con retraso, pero te hemos guardado champán y bombones... 

Un placer encontrar tus consultas en el foro.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Recuerdo un hilo en el que decías que cumplías treinta y tantos "tacos", Alexa. Muy tarde, pero: ¡feliz cumple! 

Siempre es grato leer tus contribuciones y además me gusta mucho tu sentido del humor. 

Saludos hasta el Campus Stellae.


----------



## alexacohen

Hola, *JeSuisSnob*, muchísimas gracias!

Para decir la verdad, toda la verdad y nada más que la verdad: espero tener unos cuarenta como mínimo, pero por delante.

Es que los otros, como me los he gastado todos, ya no los tengo!!!


----------



## chics

¡Uf, que no llego! feliz cumpleaños, alexa, un besito...


----------



## alexacohen

Llegas, llegas, *Chics*... estamos enlazando el champán del cumple con el de Navidad... somos una pandilla de dipsómanos virtuales (menos mal).

A Antie le dejamos sin cervecitas a la que se descuide!


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Alexa,

Ya que tu cumpleaños ya ha pasado, igual recibe esta muestra de cariño:
http://www.floristdetective.com/EZWebFiles/Images/wst_page2/FD_1.jpg

¡Un fuerte abrazo!

Erasmo.


----------



## alexacohen

Querido Erasmo, qué bien que has llegado...

Los chicos de la panda han acabado con casi todo, pero tenía esto guardado por si venías... tan única como tu. Tendrás que compartirla con manuel, eso sí. No me lo perdonaría.

Gracias mil.


----------



## Tezzaluna

Ale,

Please forgive my absence to you birthday celebration.

Happy belated birthday, querida amiga.

Hugs,

Tezza


----------



## alexacohen

Tezzaluna said:


> Please forgive my absence to you birthday celebration.
> 
> Happy belated birthday, querida amiga.


 
A birthday party would not be a party without you dearest Tezza.


And someone has been waiting for you!!

Love,,

Ale


----------



## fsabroso

Estimada Alexa,

Mil disculpas por llegar taaaan atrasado, siempre me digo "con frecuencia daré una vuelta por el Congrats Page" y nunca lo hago. Y cuando aparezco por aquí veo las fiestas que me pierdo.

De todas maneras quiero desearte que sigas disfrutando cada dia, junto a la familia y amigos, como aquí en WR:

_*FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!!!!!!!!!*_​


----------



## alexacohen

Querido Fsabroso,

Eres tú y las personas como tú las que hacen que merezca la pena quedarse aquí.

Mucho me temo que se lo hayan comido y bebido todo ya, pero estás invitado a un precioso lugar de mi tierra.

Un abrazo,

Ale


----------



## alexacohen

Queridos amigos, ha sido maravilloso compartir este foro con vosotros. Aunque me haya ganado alguna que otra regañina de los mods (merecidas) y me hayan deleteado tantos posts por off-topic que seguramente ahora andaría rondando los quince mil.

He encontrado los mejores amigos que alguien puede tener on line or off line. 

Gracias a todos.

Gracias, Mike, y gracias, mods.


----------



## romarsan

Alexa... dejame seguir entre tus amigos off line, o off lo que sea.

Un beso grande
Ro


----------



## UVA-Q

Me too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speedier

Me too!  All the very best Alexa!


----------



## Metztli

alexacohen said:


> Gracias a todos.
> 
> Gracias, Mike, y gracias, mods.


 
Gracias a ti! Que te vaya siempre super bien en todo.


----------



## lady jekyll

¡Hola, Alexa!
Vaya, creo que jamás felicité un cumpleaños tan tarde... jejeje

*                                            ¡FELIZ CUMPLE!!!!* 

Pero es que desde que estoy participando más o menos regularmente en este foro (hace más bien un par de meses), no fue hasta hace unos quince días que descubrí la "Congrats Page"... Aunque eso sí, estos meses han sido tiempo suficiente para ir conociéndoos a todos, a los más comprometidos con el foro (todos fantásticos, geniales y divertidos, sin duda)... Tú, por supuesto, estás entre ellos: 

¡Gracias Alexa por estar siempre ahí, al pie del cañón!!

Un fuerte abrazo,

LJ


----------



## Camilo1964

alexacohen said:


> Queridos amigos, ha sido maravilloso compartir este foro con vosotros. Aunque me haya ganado alguna que otra regañina de los mods (merecidas) y me hayan deleteado tantos posts por off-topic que seguramente ahora andaría rondando los quince mil.
> 
> He encontrado los mejores amigos que alguien puede tener on line or off line.
> 
> Gracias a todos.
> 
> Gracias, Mike, y gracias, mods.


Alexa:

Si esto es una despedida, estoy seguro que WR y la gente que lo conforma te van a extrañar muchísimo. Éxito en todo lo que emprendas!!!

Camilo


----------



## Cabeza tuna

¿Se fue?
¿Por qué?
Era sin duda una de las mejores foreras ()*


----------



## bondia

romarsan said:


> Alexa... dejame seguir entre tus amigos off line, o off lo que sea.
> 
> Un beso grande
> Ro


 

Me he enterado taaan tarde de tu despedida, pero que conste que hace unos días preguntaba por tí a un amigo que tenemos en común.
Me apunto a la petición de romarsan y me da pena pensar que he llegado tarde. Si, por lo que sea, lees esto, que sepas que te echo mucho de menos. 
Hasta siempre
bd


----------

